# Où se trouve le fond d'écran grisé de Lion



## multi (4 Mars 2012)

Bonjour

J'aimerai pouvoir mettre en fond d'écran , celui qui apparaît sur l'écran d'accueil de Lion , celui où l'on entre ses nom et mot de passe.

Mais....où se trouve-t-il ?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mars 2012)

Merci Google


----------



## wath68 (6 Mars 2012)

/System/Library/Frameworks/AppKit.framework/Versions/C/Resources

C'est exactement ce que je disais dans un autre fil :


wath68 a dit:


> À moins de mettre les mains dans le cambouis et les entrailles du Mac, on ne peut malheureusement plus changer grand chose facilement.


----------

